# resin Lil Red Wagon



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

here is my latest creation from the mold shop.










haven't painted one yet and need to find good decals. the velocity stacks aren't shown and have to be added.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

is it for a T-Jet chassis? If you molded it in red that would have saved you some time finishing it


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

it looks good


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

WooHoo!!!! Nice bud!!

get the paint brushes out :freak:


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Looking Good! I can't wait to see it painted!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hobby Lobby sells dy for resin.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks good so far, now finish her off. rr


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i know this is a silly question but do you have a wheelie chassis to go under the lil wagon? that would be cool too.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Looking good so far!

Wes


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe, this one fits a t-jet chassis and is not designed for the wheelie demonstration. i am working on one that should fit on an inline chassis and provide the wheelie action everyone desires. 
don't hold your breath though. I am slow! 
I have customized Tyco red wagons that fit on the TYCO Pro chassis with the wheelie fixture from the Vettes. 
I gave that to a kid from a good but poor family some 10 years ago or so.
I have a couple of those wagons that I am going to pour rubber around to create wheelie wagons.
stay tuned.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Glad to see these come back around!!! Pattos's should have the decals...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried making one of these into a van?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

someone on ebay makes a van. slaters maybe, taillights fade maybe. but I have seen em


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Slaters/Jim's rod shop has a D-100 van for T jet Rich. He beat me to it! :lol: Now if someone can come up with a mid 60's econoline van the set would be complete! 

Looks great Al!! Can't wait to see one of them painted up! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Al, You gonna have any for sale??? RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Great casting s !! Neal:dude:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Agree: Great casting. ..RL


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

Great Job on LIL RED Al


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

gotta pop some more and I'll make em available to all you guys.
I need advice on pricing from you guys. 
I know few of you are in the 7 digit earning category, so I need to price these for fairness to all including myself. 
of course shipping will have to be a separate cost depending on where package is going. I hope to be able to sell these in a few days, so, please weigh in with suggestions on pricing.
I will be including a set of velocity stacks with each and they are not in the current picture. 
I will also try to get one painted and mounted for the next pictures.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

c'mon guys. don't be shy. suggest some pricing!
I really want input from those who know the value of resin casts. I buy a lot of stuff and prices are all over the board.
hilltop sells his unique excellent resins for a real good price.
I need Y'all to help me set reasonable prices for this particular body. thank you in advance for your kind considerations.
al


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Well Al,

I don't cast bodies but I do buy them. Don't Randel prices depend on how many pieces he cast. I believe a single is in the $10 range. I'd buy yours it for that.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

For a single one piece casting I'd say 10.00 to 12.00 dollars depending on how much work went into the master. There's a lot of time in getting the master right, as for body prep, wheelwells, mold line removal, even cutting and shortning a body. If more molds are required for extra parts, then the price goes up naturally. I try and make my stuff user friendly such as separate glass or bumpers and grills, etc. I'd rather pay more for pieces that I can paint easily, then glue in place, as opposed to trying to mask off and paint, then getting upset because it turned out crappy...With any resin there will be prep time needed, but you don't want to spend hours filling holes, rebuilding, etc.
So look at your body, see if there's anything like it for sale anywhere else, decide what "you'd" be happy paying, then go from there. Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I don't have alot to spend on slot stuff, so to be honest, anymore than $10 for a body would make me have to pass on it no matter how much I liked it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, good-good, that's what I need. input as to why we need to have a certain price. 
now, let me ask.
when someone suggests $10.00 are they willing to pay additionally for postage? 
or are they expecting to have postage included in that $10.00?


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

I would say $10.00 plus postage is fine
Clem


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Id buy one.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

10 plus 2.50 to 3 bucks to ship is a good price Al.

You can't find any resin body any cheaper than that. My .02 c :wave:

I'll take one!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Again 10 to 12 was just a suggestion...That seems to be the starting price with other casters, that I buy from. Some casters sell for less, trade, or give bodies away, and that's fine too. I try to sell a few to pay for supplies, especially for when I screw up or try an unusal creation. Yep, there's a waste factor/cost that you don't expect!!! ... RM


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

It depends on the casting but $10 is pretty much what I pay for one,plus postage.

I'd take one if your going to sell those.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think $10.00 plus shipping is good. My last batch of cars I sold for 5 bucks a piece, but I know they required mounting posts/clips, and an extension for the front axles. I knew time and work where required to finish them. I also take into consideration the cost of the supplies, I don't take into consideration my time spend making the mold because its my hobby and I love doing it.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> I think $10.00 plus shipping is good. My last batch of cars I sold for 5 bucks a piece, but I know they required mounting posts/clips, and an extension for the front axles. I knew time and work where required to finish them. I also take into consideration the cost of the supplies, I don't take into consideration my time spend making the mold because its my hobby and I love doing it.


Ed : Did the '40 Ford lowrider you sent me use a divorced axle ? I know the Hearse certainly did ! I have mounted both on a 4 - gear with fabbed posts & mounts & they both work well. As a rule I try to avoid divorced axles as they are a real PITA to do. I did use it in my T-Jet '41 Lincoln surf woody but I made it a point to mold the extension in the casting prototype body where you could simply drill holes for the front axle & trim. I also have a T-Jet '41 Lincoln Extended Limo' in the works like the one that was originally built by 3R years ago that I originally intended to use the extension so it could use the T-jet type chassis but this time most likely I will use the 4-Gear as it is a lot easier without the divorced axle.Perhaps I will do both versions.
As a general rule I usually charge about $10 for a one piece body. When you get into more parts I think it is only fair to ask for more considering the extra effort & molds.Also unless it was originally made for the T-jet type chassis, I do not just straight "Repop" the body, I re-engineer it to actually mount & work on the available T-jet,4-Gear or AFX chassis. For example the AML / Marx Rolls that I cast not only has posts to fit the T -Jet type chassis but the body is actually extended so it fits on the LWB T-Jet.This eliminates the P/U shoe clearance issues a well as giving the body a less stubby & longer,low slung look ( I also have a Rolls Limo in the works also as well as a Bentley Version of the AML/Marx Rolls). If you have seen my London Cab you will see a drillable post mount & side pads to easily mount a 4-Gear. I also now include a cast Bentley grill for those who want to do a conversion. lot of my stuff are unique versions ( Like the T- Jet '41 Willys Surf woody ) that take a lot of skill & time to develope properly so that is also a consideration AFA price is concerned.Also I do not do "sloshies" except to prototype from a Diecast,etc. as it is just too time consuming.A two piece plug mold is a lot quicker.

Neal:dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I cast this one in multiple colors to show detail in better contrast and explain that the mold has deteriorated already. look at the right rear corner of the bed. the other defects were from hurrying too much to get this made, not a failure of the mold. i have 5 in white that come with a set of velocity stacks. look for it in S&S.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Hey nice motor! If you cast any extras of those let me know.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yes, I have some more of the velocity stacks shown here.


----------

